# Sacramento @ L.A. Clippers Game Thread (1/17)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (24-11) @ Los Angeles Clippers (18-18)
STAPLES Center, Monday January 17th, 2005
12:30pm PT, NBALP, CSN-Sacramento
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Chris Kaman/Elton Brand/Bobby Simmons/Corey Maggette/Rick Brunson *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Another game with them??

Damn it. :sigh: 

Hope we win it. 


*Kings 115*
Clippers 106

*Mobley 19pts 7rbs 4assts 2stls*
Brand 23pts 12rbs


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Kings 103
Clippers 97

Peja: 27 pts
Bibby: 23 pts, 6 dimes
Cat: 19 pts, 5 dimes, 5 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview 

SacBee: Evans re-energizes himself after being hurt in tumble


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pregame notes....*

Bibby told Napear that his ankle is feeling better today


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings up 25-13...currently on a 14-0 run.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

After 1 Quarter:

Kings 30
Clippers 17


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I love the look of this new team. With the resurgence of a bench, we don't only have a great starting lineup, but we also have about 5 guys that can give us minutes off the bench.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Clippers get a 14 point lead down to 3 points

Kings 46
Clippers 43


Key Stats:

*Offensive Rebounds*
Clippers 12
Kings 4

*Free Throw Attempts*
Clippers 16 
Kings 4


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Starting Guards: 18 Points
Starting Forwards: 21 Points
Everyone else: 7 Points


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Clippers have 21 second-chance points and now have the lead :upset:

Clips 56
Kings 55

5:38 left in the 3rd...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings close the 3rd on a nice run...curently the Clips lead 72-68 with 10 minutes left.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Suns are losing bad right now to the Pistons, so the Kings need to pull this one out!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> The Suns are losing bad right now to the Pistons, so the Kings need to pull this one out!


:yes:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

down 1, 1:20 to go

WE NEED THIS GAME


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

MOBLEY!!! FOR 3


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:vbanana:

That was an awful foul by Maggette

Kings up 87-83...36 seconds left


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

19 offensive boards for the Clipp:no: 

Miller is no where near the rebounder i thought he was when we signed him.

Kaman kicking our *** two games in a row


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings win! Kings win! Kings win!

89-83


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 89
Clippers 83

Webber: 23 pts, 14 Reb, 6 dimes
Mobley: 19 pts, 5 Reb, 4 dimes (1 assist off of my exact prediction)
Bibby: 18 pts, 5 dimes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kings win! Kings win! Kings win!
> 
> 89-83


Webber was fantastic this afternoon. Kings are now only 3 back in the loss column and within the next two weeks could/should be even in the loss column with the Suns. 

I had just made a comment about that like 2 weeks back and here we are, Kings right in the thick of it. I still don't know why everyone has given up on this team, but I know I haven't. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I had just made a comment about that like 2 weeks back and here we are, Kings right in the thick of it. I still don't know why everyone has given up on this team, *but I know I haven't.* :yes:


Me neither. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Final:
> 
> Kings 89
> ...


I was pretty close also... 


Mobley *19pts* 7rbs *4assts* *2stls*

And he had 3stls. Even better.


Now tell me again who got the better with the trade? :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Webber was fantastic this afternoon. Kings are now only 3 back in the loss column and within the next two weeks could/should be even in the loss column with the Suns.
> ...


:yes:

After the game, Webber said he truly believes that the Kings can win the West.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you guys notice something? Phoenix has to play at Memphis and vs. San Antonio in their next two games, while the Kings have Portland and Cleveland at home, two very winnable games from the Kings.

In the next two ball games the Kings could be one game back (in the loss column). That's pretty crazy. Slowly making their way back up to the race for HCA. 

:djparty: People better stop sleeping. I'll let the dj party wake them up.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Is this squad better then jwill era?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Mobley with 10 Nestlé Crunch Time points. 



> In his first week with the Kings since being acquired from the Magic, Cuttino Mobley has made quite a splash. Two days after making a pivotal layup in the closing minutes of a win over the Clippers, Mobley nailed another key shot. And the Clippers were the victims again. With Sacramento trailing by one and 59 seconds remaining, Mobley put the Kings in front for good with a 3-pointer in Monday's 89-83 win. He finished with 10 Nestlé Crunch Time points.


Pretty good huh? :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sign up Webber as a Mobley fan: The veteran praises the Kings' new guard for his leadership and play


----------

